# Bontrager wheels (2010 to present)



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

I am looking at the project one builds for a 2011 bike. I am wondering where to put my money on this new bike.
With the redesign, from 2010, are the Bontrager wheels closer in performance to Mavic Ksyrium, like the elite and the SL to say the Bontrager Race X lite? 

Should I build with a cheap bontrager wheel set and buy and put my money in a better Mavic (or someone else, like Rol) wheel set for the bike.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

While the Bonti's aren't bad. They are $$ for what you get. Spec it with RLs which is a serviceable rainy day wheelset, then ride what you already have in your garage/basement. 

Doesn't P1 now allow you to spec Mavic wheels? Or do the prices run high too? 

zac


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I have a pair of Aeolus 5.0 and they are money. I use them for an everyday wheelset and the XXX lite rims have been bombproof. They certainly arent the lightest on the market but with P1 you can easily build a 15lb bike and have a somewhat heavy every day wheelset.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not really huge Mavic fan, but the Bontragers aren't any worse. I have some 2010 RXL wheels from my P1 and they look sharp and work well. If I was buying non-carbon wheels, I'd be looking at dura ace tubeless.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

Tubeless is a nice idea, and I'm sold on it for MTB use, but for road I flat so little that tubeless doesn't really make sense to me. And I'm not looking to run low pressures nor do I have issues with pinch flats.

You are going to have to carry a tube with you anyway and if you do flat or burp and need to put a tube in its an awful mess.

Now for CX use...different story.

+1 on the Race X Lites though. Is nice wheels.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

That's the nice thing about P1, you can buy the bike ala' carte. X-lites are awesome wheels, I prefer them (mine are 2005's) to the Mavics on the road. Like others said, you can pick Race Lites (do they offer Classics of P1?) for a spare set of wheels if you already have wheels that you like.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

davidka said:


> do they offer Classics of P1?


Yes.


----------



## lucascarvajal (Apr 10, 2010)

P1 Is offering now ultegra 6700, those are great!! I use them with bonti rxl clinchers and tubes.


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

lucascarvajal said:


> P1 Is offering now ultegra 6700, those are great!! I use them with bonti rxl clinchers and tubes.



Yeah they also offer the Dura Ace WH-7850 C24's too which I have heard nothing but great things. Again I am not sure if tubless is needed so much on road bikes but it sounds like this is still a light and soild wheel set reguardless of if you use tubes or not. They are a bit more $$$ on the P1 build than the Race X lite.


----------



## roy harley (Oct 22, 2006)

Does Trek not offer the Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7850 24mm Carbon Clincher Wheelset because it competes against Treks own wheels? They only offer the tubeless version of the wheel. Seems like these light weight Shimano Clincher would be competeing up against the Trek clincher wheels like the Race X Lite and XXX offerings on the Project One site?


----------



## AZRider3 (May 5, 2009)

*Bontrager wheels*

I've ridden Trek bikes for years and have had really good luck with my Race X Lite wheelsets. In fact, in 3 years of riding the only time I had to true my wheels were when the airline knocked them around coming back from Europe. Recently I bought a pair of Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium wheels. To tell you the truth, I prefer the Race X Lite wheelset for durability. You pay about 80 grams of weight penalty for them but I'll take that with their reliability any day. The RXL is the best all around wheelset I've ever owned.


----------

